# Opinions/ Suggestions on Cattin Tackle



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

This thread is for anyone who goes catfishing that would like to give their opinion on what they do or don't like and to give possible suggestions. This might help out novice catfishermen like myself to get ideas about our next catfishing tackle purchases. 

Personally, I will be getting another rig for next year and will most likely be going with an Abu. Not sure on rod for it yet though.



Lines? Big Game, Iron Silk, etc.....
Trilene
Spiderwire, Fireline, Power Pro

Rods? CatMaxx, Big Game, Eagle Claw, Glowsticks.....etc
Reels? Shakespeare, Abu, Penn......etc
Hooks? Gammies, Eagle Claw, VMC, Mustad.........etc
Swivels?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Anyone that knows anything about Master rods, please chime in. If Catfish hunter likes them, I know they must be good rods. I want to know who sells them and all that stuff


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

well i like the BIG GAME rods and the UGLY STICK catfish rods also.

for line i like the BIG GAME line (25 lb test) , ive also used the shakespeare cajun red line and had good luck with it. the stren HIGH IMPACt is a decent line too.

For hooks ive used the gamakatsu circle hooks 2/0 up to 9/0, ive also used the lazer sharp eagle claw circle hooks they work well also, you gotto watch buying the cheap stainless ones off of ebay, ive broke them on channel cats that werent even 10 lbs. ive also heard good things about the mustad demon circles !!!

for reels i will never buy anything else except ABU 6000s , they are AWESOME. ive tried the cheap shakespeare reels (baitcasters) with built in clicker, they work OK for fish up to about 15 lbs anything heavier and they struggle !!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

In my short 1.5 years of catting, I dont have a lot of experience with other stuff but have been extremely happy with my present rigs.

Gama Octopus and Octopus Circles 3/0-6/0 (8/0) for flatties and live bait

Abu 6500's for my flattie rigs, Big Cat 30#Solor Green Mono
Rods are Ugly Stick Tiger/Medium Heavy and Quantum Big Cat Medium

My channel rigs are two 5000's, loaded with Trilene XT 17# 
and for rods, Im using 2 - 6.5' Galyans IM6 Graphite rods ( there actually muskie casting rods, lots of guides and great rods, I also just picked up 2- 7' Berkley Medium Heavy Lightning Rods. They have a nice feel and I got them for my 2 backup channel outfits when I have guests on the boat, the price was right ( on sale for 19 each) Stil working on getting 2 more 5000's for them but for now using 2 Aby 3600 bass casting reels which are working just fine, just a little too small.

Salmonid


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I fish channel cats mainly with 9' or 10' surf rods. I have a 9' Fenwick surf rod and a 10' Ugly Stik custom surf rod. On both of those I run Shimano baitrunners and 12 lb Berkley Big game.

For flatheads I have 2 set ups. My first setup is an Abu 5000 with a clicker on a Berkley E-cat rod (maybe the best cat rod every made next to the St.Croix Classic Cat). My other setup is a Quantum Big Cat rod with a Quantum Big Iron baitcaster. Both I usually spool up with 50 lb braid.

For hooks I usually use baithold or Kahel style hooks for channel cats, size 2 to 3/0. I don't like circle hooks, but to each their own. For flatheads I run Gamakatsu octopus hooks from 5/0 to 10/0 depending on the size of the bait.

When fishing for channel cats I will usually run a 3-way rig and for flatheads I will run a free sliding sinker on my line with no swivel so the bait isnt restricted.

Jake


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks for the replies fellas.

I am currently using 2 CatMaxx combos for flatties and will also use my Okuma baitrunner style cat reel on a Berkley Glowstick for flatties. My cousin caught his 38 lb flattie on the Glowstick. I was surprised at how it did. The CatMaxx combos have been great for me. I have caught quite a few flatties between 10-37 lbs on them and have never had a problem yet. I am looking at getting a new rig. I am pretty much set on an Abu 7000, but might just go with the 6500. I am not sure on a rod yet though. Possibly another CatMaxx rod. I am still open to what I am getting for a rod though. I am not going too cheap like the ugly sticks or big games Walmart carries, but I am not going high end St Croix either.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

*REELS * 
Abu 5000's 
Abu 5600's 
Abu 6000's 
Abu 6500's 
Abu 6600's 
Abu 7000's 


*RODS*
_some of my favorites:_
St Croix Classic Cats
Shakespeare Black Tiger Ugly Stick (my favorite)
Shakespeare (Regular) Tiger Ugly Stick
Fenwick Seahawk (one hell of a rod!)
Shakespeare (White) Catfish Ugly Stick
Quantum Big Cat (Yes, it's a broom handle though)
Penn Roddy
_*Not A Fan Of Using Graphite Rod For Cats*_

*Line*
JB Fishing Line (see my OGF sig line)
-Vicious & Mossy Oak brand lines
15,20,30 #
Berkley Big Game
15,20,30 & 40 #
*Not A Fan Of Braids*
*Not A Fan Of Shakespeare Red Caujin*

*Hooks*
Gama Octopus Circles in 3/0,4/0,5/0,6/0,7/0 For Channel Cats
Gama Octopus Circles in 7/0 & 8/0 for Blue Cats
Gama Octopus or Big River in 5/0-10/0 for Flatheads
*Not A Fan (anymore) Of Using Circles For Flatheads, ESPICALLY For Live Baits*

Reasons for things I don't use:

Graphite Rods: 
I do not find them as forgiving. I feel like I can use 4 oz w/ my glass rods or glass/graphite composite rods even though they are rated for 3 oz, I usually do not feel the same w/ graphite rods. I enjoy the feel of the glass rods over the graphite rods as well.

Braids: 
I can't tell you how many times I've frayed & broke Power Pro, SPider Wire Orginal Braid & Spider Wire Stealth. I can't stand it, espically in rocks areas.

Red Caujin:
I've broke this stuff off too many times on fish & snags. 
I found that in my opion it was too thick & just seemed too stiff.

Circles:
Great for channels/blues, but have lost too many flatheads while fishing w/ live bait to trust them.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Rockbass you might want to try that new store up in Phila Northeast Outdoors..545 W High They are open during the week til 7 and Sat until 5...I have done alot of business there since they opened around the begining of September...They have a good little selection of Cat Rods there and they are pretty decently priced...
I dont know anything about the Master Rods or whatever they were called that was the one other guy...I also would like to hear about them or if anyone has a link to a website please fill all of us in...
the Cat Maxx Rods are great rods and i know BPS has them on sale right now for 29-39$ depending on The Length and such...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

rockbass said:


> I am not going too cheap like the ugly sticks or big games Walmart carries, but I am not going high end St Croix either.


Rockbass...

I've owned a few Catmaxx rods & Ugly Stick White Catfish Rods as well as Ugly Stick Tiger rods. In my opinon the Ugly Stick Tigers are far better, I even like the (White) Cat Ugly Sticks better. I am not a big fan of the guides on the Catmaxx rods (or some of the Big Cat rods, as far as that goes.)


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

*Reels:*
6000's
6600's
7000's
Cat Maxx

In my opinion Abus are probably the best reels made, you can get a 6000 NEW almost anywhere for under 60$ and I know Mellon can get refurbished ones for 30$, 7000's are a little more pricey but AWSOME reels, If I had the chance to trade in all my other reels and only use 7000's I WOULD...The Cat maxx reels are nice and they hold alot of line but to tell the truth I was very upset with the ones that I baught...I had to crank down the drag almost all the way and I had a 16lb Flathead still take drag out on me, I have seen other people catch 37lb Flatheads on Catt Maxx Reels though...BPS has the Combos for about 80-100$

*Rods:*
Cat Maxx
Shakespeare Mr Big Fish
Berkley Big Game
Shakespeare Ugly Stik Catfish

I love the Cat Maxx rods for a decent buy, For a cheaper buy the Big Game Rods are nice 20$ from wal mart, Ugly Stik Catfish rods are between 30-35$ and are Great for Channels but I think they have too much tip give for Flatheads...

*Lines:*
P-Line
Red Cajun
Berkley Solar

i dont like braids for the same reason mellon stated they frey and brake too easily...I dont like Iron Silk Cause I have broke it too many times myself but I have seen other people catch some pretty dang nice fish, I dont like Big game either cause I have seen it brake too many times, But I hve also seen people catch some nice fish with it as well...Remember the knot is the BIGGEST Part of the line, If theres a crappy knot it will break every time!

*Hooks:*
Gamma Circles 3/0-8/0
Eagle Claw Circles 4/0
Any Style Bait Holder Hooks

most of the time for Channels I use a 3/0 Gamma Circle OR a 4/0 Eagle Claw Circle...I like both hooks and have done very well with them...IMO I think the Eagle Claws are just as good as the Gammas...
If im at a lake I sometimes use a size 1-2/0 bait holder hook for Channels cause I seem to catch ALOT of the smaller ones, and i like to "Rip some Lip" on the smaller ones...
For Flatheads I use gamma circles between 6/0-8/0 ALWAYS useing live bait Creek Chubs mostly

When I rig up I use a 3oz Bank or 2oz no roll sinker then I put a bead (you can buy them by the hundreds at walmart in the arts and crafts section) and I use a crane swivel, For my main line i use 30lb test and for my leader I use 20lb test...then i tie my hook with a Polymer knot...I used to use the Trilene Knot but I broke my line WAAAAAAAAAAAY to many times...


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

master custom striker rods are good rods,nice and stiff,makes those circle hooks set better.i got 2 9 footers for channels,and a 12 footer for flats.
they are reasonably priced,the 9's were about 30-35 dollars,the 12 i believe was about 40-45 dollars.plus the 12 footer has no ceramic eyes,which is good for someone like me who likes to catch the eyes in the cracks in picnic tables.I bought them at a bass pro shop and frosties by deer creek.haven't seen em online or at the bass pro in cincinnati.might have to be ordered.also got a 9 foot berkley glowstick,that rod has surprised me,and freaked a couple of fishermen out at night,lol  

i have a couple of shimano baitrunners,3500's and also some older millionaires i match up on em.haven't found a better channelcat setup than these in my opinion.except those baitrunners are kinda pricey since they started makin em a lot better.

the best flat reels i think are the abu's,got a couple of 6500's,maybe i will get me a 7000 this coming year.i seen one 6500 spooled,with the drag cranked down.

i got some 30 pound line from my brother,i believe it might have been okuma,but man that is some strong stuff.i pulled in a log at rocky fork,i could see about 25 feet of it,then it disappeared under the water.it had to be at least 5 inches in diameter,i straightened the line at first,and pulled and pulled,couldn't break it.and it casts pretty good too.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

hunted said:


> master custom striker rods are good rods,nice and stiff,makes those circle hooks set better.


I guess we all use different techniques, as I prefer a rod w/ a sensitive tip for circle hooks, as I feel that the rod can "load up" better. For instance a Quantum Big Cat doesn't load up as well as say a Med Action Tiger Ugly Stick.

I guess thats what makes us all different.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I can see where your comeing from Mellon, that makes perfect sense...Makes me kinda think...


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

back in "tha day" during the height of the pay-ponds EVERYONE owned a Master surf rod! dont know what happened to them though, see very few of them for sale anymore. they were very good rods for the price and had a 5yr, no questions asked warranty, ugly SOB's though lol. visit a larger paylake operation/tacklehouse, they no doubt have Masters in stock.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

rockbass said:


> I am not going too cheap like the ugly sticks or big games Walmart carries, but I am not going high end St Croix either.


i guess im kinda a CHEAP-O when it comes to rods but i think the BIG GAME rods and the UGLY STICK catfish rods are AWESOME rods for the money and why spend more money if you dont have to ?? ive got roughly 100 bucks in my combos and they will handle ANYTHING ive SEEN come from the Tusc River. Someday when im rich and famous, i might step up to a "HIGH DOLLAR" combo. 

it amazes me how many totally different opinions you hear about hooks, lines and rods & reels. it definitely opens your eyes to how many options there are out there for us catguys !!!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks for suggesting Northeast outdoors catfish hunter...the last time I was in there, they didn't have the cat rods stocked up yet.

Mellon, I have not tried the Ugly Stick Tigers rods. I like my ugly stick from walmart, but not for flatties. I may just get one of the better models though. I want a rod with more back bone if I pair it with an Abu 7000. You have me really considering one of the ugly stick tiger rods though 

TCBA, I know where you are coming from on the cheaper combos. I don't own any expensive combos. What I have so far have handled everything I have caught....only up to 37 lbs, but they have been good enough. When I get the Abu 6500 or the 7000, it will be the most expensive combo I have. I wish I could afford all high end stuff. I guess we all do though.

Thanks for the replies fella's.......keep em coming. I am still on the edge on what line I will spool my new reel with. I knwo what works from what I use as of now, and have no problems with breakage, memory, or anything like that however I am still open to what line to try. I am going to stay away from braids though. Possibly use briad for leaders in some areas, but I want to stick with mono for main line.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Rockbass,

No doubt, if your thinking of an Abu 7000 go up to the Ugly Stick Tiger. Like I said, I like there White Catfish Ugly Sticks but not for a 7000. I will say this though, I don't think there is even a comparaion between the $19.99 (Walmart) Berkley Big Game rods & the $27.00 (Walmart) White Catfish Ugly Sticks. In my opinon (& I've tried them both) it's apples vs oranges. I (just in my own opinon) think the Big Games are a much lesser quality rod.

This has turned into a nice post. It's good to see the different opinons.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

H2O Mellon said:


> Rockbass,
> 
> No doubt, if your thinking of an Abu 7000 go up to the Ugly Stick Tiger. Like I said, I like there White Catfish Ugly Sticks but not for a 7000. I will say this though, I don't think there is even a comparaion between the $19.99 (Walmart) Berkley Big Game rods & the $27.00 (Walmart) White Catfish Ugly Sticks. In my opinon (& I've tried them both) it's apples vs oranges. I (just in my own opinon) think the Big Games are a much lesser quality rod.
> 
> This has turned into a nice post. It's good to see the different opinons.


 I agree! I have gotten some good feedback and have better ideas on what rod to buy. I am still unsure on what line I will want to spool up with the first time though.


----------



## chuck4 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hello all! I fish the Ohio river extensivley and have some thoughts on gear and tackle. I have a mixed set of gear but I personally love the abu 7000s paired with the st croix rods and berkley e-cat rods. I have and still use abu 6500's and a quantom big iron 320 but the 7000 is the smoothest drag setup for the price. I also musky fish and often use my med/heavy casting combos for catfish as well. Another cool reel is the shimano charter special lever drag reel. I use this for cats and trolling deep musky and salmon. I know these reels are a little more expensive than most but I find that the higher quality equates into fewer lost fish and more reliable service. Due to the fact that I use the same rigs for different species, the cost seems more reasonable to me. I prefer th trilene xt solar in 30lb test and gamakatsu octupus hooks for live bait and the circles for cut bait. I still have an old tidewater reel by shakespeare that has held up for over ten years. That reel was very reasonable. I have not seen any newer version of that reel so I don't know if the quality is still the same.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i myself prefer "longer rods"  my channel outfits consist of 5000 series abu's and 8'-10' boat-trolling rods. longer rods allow for longer casts and better hooksets at long ranges. one of the best rods ive owned is a cheep-o diawa black widow (paid $15) 10ft trolling rod. that rod has really taken a beating over the past 9-10yrs, caught a 30lb flattie on it once too. you really dont need expensive equipment to catch cats, all your cheaper rods will do just fine (pac-hawk, Master, pinnacle, eagle claw, etc) you just have to match them up with the size of fish your after. i do prefer fibreglass or the e-glass rods. for flatties i prefer longer rods too, unless i'm in tight quarters or in the boat. once again, longer casts and better hooksets. a good "long" flattie rod is hard to find, i think a rod with a "fast action" is a must for casting baits 50+yrds. my rods are the older "berkley E-GLASS reflex's with handles i had replaced by a rod builder. i am currently in the market for new "short rods" (7-8ft) for the boat, those Quantum big-cat Med-hvy are WAY too stiff for my liking, looking into maybe those Pinnacle power tips or some Masters. as for reels i NOW use Abu's exclusively. a 6500 or 6000 will do just fine i think for most of the flatties in this state, but if i were fishing over in the Muskigum watershed i'd step up to a 7000, man those fish over there are FREAKS! i'd say most of your other "abu-style" reels will do fine as well like shimano, quantum, diawa, BP brand. i just prefer the abu's myself because parts are interchangeable for the most part and the clickers are way better and louder. stay away from those junk-a** shakespear $30 reels though! i tried one out and a month later pitched it in the river! JUNK! Hooks? cant go wrong with eagle claw or Mustad. all my circle hooks are eagle claw and have tried all the other "expensive" ones like Gamma, Owner, Daiichi, etc, and just dont find it necessary. yes they are sharper and more lightweight but why pay the price when eagle claws will do just as good? once that circle catches and you keep pressure the fish isnt getting off. no need for those 3-4x strong hooks either unless your trottlining or limblining, a med/wire will do just fine. i, like Mellon will NEVER EVER use circles for flatties again! ive tried them with live bait and lost several big fish due to those things! i just dont think they are designed to be used with live bait, especially when you have to hook a bait deep to make a long cast. i'd go with a Kahle, or what i like, a spinnerbait trailer hook. they are a "true" j-hook with no offsets at all. you dont need a BIG hook either, just a sharp and strong one. i have caught many big flatties on hooks that were under size 1/0. line....cant go wrong with Big Game! for one its fairly cheap, strong, tough, and the solar green is easy to see. i actually like P-Line the best but it doesnt come in a "solar Green". i bought some big game hi-test last winter and tried it out this year, its way better than Big -Game but a bit more expensive. for now its going to be put on just 2 outfits. for me 17lb for channels, and 25lb for flatties does just fine. ive used 30lb before but think it was a bit too much for where i fish. if you know how to play a fish, and have your drag set correctly then youll never need over 25lb. i'd say line is your most important part of your tackle. stay away from cheap crap, get good stuff but dont buy into the Hype and go rushing out and paying $15 for a 300yrd spool either. Swivels? look, theyre made of steel. i have never ever broke (but bent) a swivel and i buy the cheapest ones i can get my hands on! biggest ones ive used were size 1 barrels. be carefulland dont go the way of the bass guys and throw money at the HYPE of gear!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang Dink, thats your longest post ever.

Guys..... I may have a solution for the line capicatiy on Abu 6000's. JB fishign line, the maker of Mossy Oak brand line & Vicious fishing has the new line of Vicious line that is smaller diameter & stronger. Click the link in my sig line to got to their site. I am aout to get a large roder to last me all next year. This company is EXTREMELY OGF friendly. If you purchase any line, please be sure to let them know your a mbr of OGF. Click on the "Store Front" to get all the products. If you have problems, let me know.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

that Offhore stuff on that site looks pretty good! i really like a co-polymer line but i have never seen it in a "Solar" color, especially Yellow!  too bad i just bought a 1200yrd spool of big game..


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Good point catfishhunter33! I won't be using a 6000......I am going either 6500 or 7000. I don't like the fuss with braids when I need to retie so I will stick with mono main. so far, I use Iron Silk for main line on my cts rigs and have had no problems with abrasion or breakage. I have heard a lot of people say it is junk, but I have had no problems and have horsed in a lot of snags that I normally wouild have broken off on with Big Game or other cheaper lines.

Dink......MWCD waters are my home! Even though I have not tangled with any monsters I have landed yet. I have had them on, but did not land them because of me getting too excited and screwing up. 

My rig personally will be for Flatties only. With the fact that I do a lot of River/Creek fishing in and aroudn some heavy cover a lot of the time, I want a somewhat stout rod without going overboard. I love my CatMaxx Rods, but possibly something a little more forgiving. With the chance at hooking a 40 lb fish anytime I fish one of the lakes, Tusc, or Wills Creek, want to have one that will also hold up to it. 

I love my Glowstick, and want another for channels/carp, but I don't want to use one for Flatties over 40 lbs. It held up to my cousins 38 lber with ease, but I like to be over ready


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

yup, if i lived over that way i'd own some cat-max rods too! those things are brutes! just a bit overkill over in our "non-fertile" section of the state. 30lb fish are few and far between, let alone a 40.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

yeah mellon,i can see what your sayin about not so stiff of a tip.i fish in the shallow end of deer creek quite a bit,lots of stumps.so when i get ahold of one,i like to start pullin on em hard to bring em up away from the bottom some.plus,the master custom strikers do load up fairly decent for the cast,specially with a couple of ounces of sinkers.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

This has turned into a really good thread. Nice to see all the difference in tactics and opinions on equipment.

Me personally, I need a really stout rod. I need a combo that has the ability to stop a 30-40 lb flathead and turn it in a matter of a few feet. Casting ability doesn't mean much because I only have to cast about 30 yards to get into the hole. The hole we fish is pretty much a tree pile. There is snags all over the place and if you don't turn a fish quick it will brush ya. We have taken guys in there with long rods (9'-12') and 30 lb mono line. They hooked up with alot of fish but never got one on the bank. 

For this area, thats why I run a Quantum Big Iron on a Quantum Big Cat rod. This is the only place this setup goes. It is pretty much overkill anywhere else I fish. It has helped me land a few flatheads over 30 lbs out of that hole. This is also why I use braid but not the super braids. We typically use 50 lb dacron and I have never had a problem with losing a fish due to the braid.

The most key factor to me is the location your going to fish. If you dont have alot of snags to worry about and need to cast a good distance, your going to want a longer rod. If your fishing a river from a boat you will probably go with a shorter rod. Thats whats makes catfishing great, there is so many ways to fish for them and so many different tactics.

Jake


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

rockbass said:


> Anyone that knows anything about Master rods, please chime in. If Catfish hunter likes them, I know they must be good rods. I want to know who sells them and all that stuff


I have a 12' Master Power Stick that I use almost every time I go out. I love it. I think they are made in Korea by Penn.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Fin-Nor Steel River Spinning Combo SR4000/IS701MH
SR4000
This is a high performance reel with the power to handle braided line,
and the fluid performance to match freshwaters most demanding situations. 
Combo comes with the SR4000 reel and IS701MH 7ft., medium heavy, one piece IM6 rod with cork handle. 
REEL FEATURES:
7 Bearing System 
New Jet-Stack Drag System 
Titanium Spool Lip, Bail and Line Roller 
Stainless Steel One-Way Instant Anti-Reverse Clutch 
Hy-Frame Body and Rotor
5.2:1; 11.5oz; 200yds/10lb 


AND

Avenger Bait Feeder Spin Combo 7' 1pc Rod w/ABF65 Reel
The Okuma Avenger ABF baitfeeder spinning reel reflects a refinement and precision that is the culmination of a decade of research and development. It is a unique combination of tournament grade spinning reel and Okuma's patented live line bait feeding system 

The Avenger ABF series puts a new spin on the traditional world of reels, and more importantly, what can be expected from them. Quite simply, these are ultra smooth, precision crafted reels. The light weight CNC machined spools are fitted with super smooth oil-soaked felt washers. The reel features six sealed ball bearings, for smooth operation.
The Avenger ABF uses Okuma's live bait feeding system. The easy-to-reach lever (located on the body behind the handle) disengages the spool to allow the line to run freely. The tension of the free spool can be adjusted with the rear adjustment (which looks and works like a rear drag). The bait feeding system allows a fish to pick up the bait and run without feeling the drag of the reel. When you are ready to set the hook, you flip down the baitfeeder lever to engage the drag, and the conventional front drag takes over.
The Quick Set anti-reverse system guarantees rock solid hook sets and eliminates handle play. The Avenger will easily gain a position in the arsenal of the most discerning of tournament pros. 
·	Multi-disk Japanese oiled felt drag washers 
·	6 ball bearings for ultimate smoothness 
·	1 Quick Set Anti-Reverse roller bearing 
·	Precision machine-cut brass pinion gear 
·	Rigid diecast aluminum handle design 
·	Hydro Block water tight drag seal 
·	Patented On/Off auto trip bait feeding function 
·	Model ABF-30 has grey knob - ABF-40+ has silver knob 

I want them both.


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

neocats... I've looked at the Avenger ABF series reels and they appear to be a good reel for the price. I have never used one to know for sure though. If anyone wants to check them out, go here http://www.okumafishingteam.com/reels/surf/avengerabf.html

If you don't mind spending the cash or can find one somewhere for a good price, I would highly recommend the Epixor EB series. There is a significant price difference (double the Avenger on the 30 series size) but you get almost double the bearings. The Avenger has 6 and the Epixor has 10. I own an Epixor EB50 and an EB30. I've never caught any huge fish but the 50 reeled in a 15lb channel like it wasn't there. You can check out the Epixor EB series here http://www.okumafishingteam.com/reels/surf/epixoreb.html

To get back to the thread, I have the EB50 on a Big Game rod and the 30 on an Ugly Stick cat rod. Both rods from WalMart and seem to handle anything I can throw at them with ease. I used to use PowerPro on both (50lb on the 50 and 40lb on the 30) but the 40lb seemed to break too often. The 50lb has held up quite well. Maybe a bad batch on the 40lb? I don't know. I switched from the 40lb PowerPro to (I believe) 30lb Spiderwire and haven't seen any problem but I've only been out a handful of times since I switched. I do, however, have 12lb Big Game mono on the 50 as a backer line and I use anywhere from 17lb - 30lb mono for a leader. No certain brand. Just whatever I have with me within easy reach! For hooks, I use the same as everyone else it appears....7/0 Gamakatsu Oct Circles. Seemed to due a great job. I prefer the red ones but they are harder to find in bulk packs.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I use an Ugly Stik Tiger Lite heavy action with an Abu Garcia HC60 and two Catmaxx combos with medium heavy action rods. They all work well for me. My Garcia and Ugly Stik combo is not cheap though...its $200. The reel was $140 and the rod was $60. 

For line, I use mainly Berkley Big Game 20 lbs, 25 lbs, and 30 lbs tests. 

Hooks: I use the BPS Cat Hooks in the sizes of 2/0 and 4/0 depending on what I am after.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I have an Okuma ABF-30. I use it alot for live bait fishing for smallies and such, its a great reel. The baitrunner feature is very smooth, the drag is nice, and the reel itself is very smooth. I used the ABF-30 for Hybrid Stripers, Carp, and even used it for catching Blues in North Carolina. I am looking to get another either in the 40 or 50 size for carp and channel cat fishing. I personally would look at getting a rod longer than 7' for the ABF-65. Its a pretty good size reel. I would go 8'6" or 9' rod for that reel. Thats JMO though. Check out this site, its where I got my Avenger from, no tax and free shipping. I highly recommend them.

http://www.digitaldagger.com/

Jake


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

hey buckeye,have you used the shimano baitrunners?reason i ask is that the clickers are light on them and hard to hear.was wondering if the okumas' clickers were louder where you could actually hear them a litl\tle farther off,like when your using a bush???


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey hunted, I know you did not direct your question toward me, but I have an Okuma reel with the baitrunner feature. I can't remember what the exact model is, but still an Okuma. I don't know about the comparison between it and a Shimano, but I have no trouble hearing it. I don't really think it is supposed to be a clicker so much as just a free running option without leaving the bail open. I could be wrong of course though. 
I hear mine even when I am away from it a little ways, but that also depends on how much talking is going on, and whether or not I am close to riffles or not. I do love the feature because the fish can take line, but you can set the tension so the current won't. Usually I am close enough I can hear it though....even over the talking and/or riffles. If I am alone, I generally won't go far from it, or if I have to leave when fishing with someone, I will just ask them to keep an eye (ear) out for it. 
I would like to get another one sometime to replace my other channel reel, but I will go with the smaller model instead of the middle sized one.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i have the okuma baitfeeders, and have heard the shimano's and yes they are about the same. those reels were marketed to the European carp anglers when they first came out and were designed for carp fishing. carp are spooked really easy and having a loud clicker like say an ambassador would no doubt have created way more vibrations, way less smooth, and would be harder to pull. baitrunners today are still made to those specs but its just a matter of time till tackle companies start making "cat" baitfeeders.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Snobal said:


> neocats... I've looked at the Avenger ABF series reels and they appear to be a good reel for the price. I have never used one to know for sure though. If anyone wants to check them out, go here http://www.okumafishingteam.com/reels/surf/avengerabf.html
> 
> If you don't mind spending the cash or can find one somewhere for a good price, I would highly recommend the Epixor EB series. There is a significant price difference (double the Avenger on the 30 series size) but you get almost double the bearings. The Avenger has 6 and the Epixor has 10. I own an Epixor EB50 and an EB30. I've never caught any huge fish but the 50 reeled in a 15lb channel like it wasn't there. You can check out the Epixor EB series here http://www.okumafishingteam.com/reels/surf/epixoreb.html
> 
> I have an Okuma BX-65 that I think is the smoothest reel I have ever caught a fish with and it only has one ball bearing.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i honestly dont understand all the fuss about 6, 10, 2, or even one bearing. heck, i even prefer the bushings over bearings when it comes to my abu's. yes there is a slight smoother feel with more bearings (which really helps with jiggings for smallies or saugeyes, not an issue with cats) but its something i can justify spending double for. i know spinning reels are different and the more the better but when its $35 compared to $85 and the only difference is a couple extra bearings well......i'll go with the cheapy


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

thnx rock.i love those shimanos,but they are not quite loud enough for me,okumas are a lot cheaper,think ill get one before this season starts and try it out.if i am around riffles,i can't hear the baitrunners.maybe i should get my ears checked


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

neocats1 said:


> Snobal said:
> 
> 
> > neocats... I've looked at the Avenger ABF series reels and they appear to be a good reel for the price. I have never used one to know for sure though. If anyone wants to check them out, go here http://www.okumafishingteam.com/reels/surf/avengerabf.html
> ...


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I personally think that they Okuma ABF is louder than the Shimano BTR. I have them both and its very hard to hear the Shimano unless you are sitting on top of it, especially below a dam. I also like the Okuma because it seems the baitrunner feature has a wider range of settings than the Shimano. The Okuma also comes with a spare spool and the Shimano doesn't. Don't get me wrong I love my Shimano BTR 3500A. I have had it for almost 10 years and it has been a work horse. If the Okuma lasts half that long I will be very impressed. Alot of fish have been caught on that Shimano and its still working great.

Jake


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

The Epixor baitrunner vs the Avenger baitrunner, there isnt much difference. My buddy got an Epixor when they first came out and I got an Avenger when they first came out. Set them side by side on rods and you can't tell much difference. I think the Epixor has 2 more BBs but thats it. Personally I would save the money and get the Avenger, you wont be sorry.

Jake


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

thats cool buckeye,was hopin they were louder.i got a 6500 baitrunner when they first came out,caught a lot of fish on it,but i retired it now.think ill snag me a couple of those okumas and try em out.


----------

